#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Big Data >  >  Can someone explain to me about "Data Ingestion"?

## Bhavya

For a business data is very important we can say businesses rely on data to make all kinds of business decisions market plan. forecasting future market, etc. Recently I came across this term "data ingestion" which is the method of transferring data from one or more sources to a specific location where it can be kept and evaluated further. I would like to know more about data ingestion. Can you guys give me a brief explanation about Data ingestion and how does it benefit the business?

----------

